
Bay Area mass exodus of residents leading to a shortage of U-Haul trucks - wwilson
https://www.aei.org/publication/san-francisco-bay-area-experiences-mass-exodus-of-residents-reflected-in-one-way-u-haul-truck-rental-rates/
======
montrose
There can't be a significant net decrease in number of households unless
housing is sitting empty. There could be a net decrease in population if the
people arriving are younger than the people leaving, and don't have kids yet.
But that doesn't seem a sign of decline.

Similarly, there could well be a shortage of U-Haul trucks if the people
arriving are young ones with no more than a car full of possessions, and the
people leaving are older ones who've accumulated lots of stuff. But that
doesn't seem a sign of decline either.

~~~
johan_larson
There can be net decrease in population if housing gets less intensively used.
If I used to share an apartment in San Jose with a roommate, but that roommate
moves out to go to Austin and I decide I'd rather have the extra space to
myself, then the local population has gone down.

And as I understand it, there's room for quite a bit of this to happen in the
Bay Area. There are plenty of stories about really dramatic numbers of people
cramming into two-bedroom apartments.

------
madengr
The U-Haul place here in KS advertised free gas to CA.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Have a link? Would love a free road trip. Might even make a few bucks if I can
catch a load of cargo that needs to head that way.

------
crb002
Peak clown car.

